# Face tats??



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

Im wondering why a shit load of travelers always have dots on their face? i mean i have face tats wich are dots and mine mean something, kinda, but why does everyone else get dots?


----------



## CdCase123 (Oct 17, 2011)

well maybe theirs mean something too


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

i see so many kids with them though i think it like a travelers trend maybe


----------



## Nelco (Oct 24, 2011)

some mean nothing but to be in style, some get dots as representation of how many years they've been on the road


----------



## Vonuist (Oct 24, 2011)

Mort aux vaches! 





Mine are on my hand, they were done on Moorea by a guy called Adolphe, he had to be the one to do it because his dots were on his forehead.
In French territory they mean 'Death to Cops', and, in most of the world they mean that or just 'prison time'.
It's a great way of ensuring that you spend hours in immigration whenever you travel anywhere.


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Vonuist said:


> Mort aux vaches!
> Mine are on my hand, they were done on Moorea by a guy called Adolphe, he had to be the one to do it because his dots were on his forehead.
> In French territory they mean 'Death to Cops', and, in most of the world they mean that or just 'prison time'.
> It's a great way of ensuring that you spend hours in immigration whenever you travel anywhere.



These dots mean la vida loca, my crazy life. They have nothing to do with prison time. Usually the first tat mexican bangers get, before they earn their other ones.


----------



## Vonuist (Oct 24, 2011)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> These dots mean la vida loca, my crazy life. They have nothing to do with prison time. Usually the first tat mexican bangers get, before they earn their other ones.



It's different all over.
In England it means prison time, in Scotland it means you went to borstal as a kid, in some SE Asian countries it means that you're a junkie, but the general feeling is the same, I guess, it marks someone as "one of us" not "one of them".


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 24, 2011)

I have L and R tattooed on my hands so I can tell my left from my right.


----------



## L.C. (Oct 24, 2011)

pheonix said:


> I have L and R tattooed on my hands so I can tell my left from my right.


A buddy of mine has "leg" tattooed on his leg, i guess for similar reasons, that's what I figure anyway.


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the word "eyebrow" tattooed under my left eyebrow. Best facial tat ever.


----------



## L.C. (Oct 24, 2011)

I figured since we are talking about face tats, I'd show mine. It's just my frown lines when I furrow my brow. It makes me look like I'm irritated all the time which is true. The story behind it is my buddy kept telling me it would make a good tattoo (the frown lines).


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## L.C. (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Vonuist said:


> It's different all over.
> In England it means prison time, in Scotland it means you went to borstal as a kid, in some SE Asian countries it means that you're a junkie, but the general feeling is the same, I guess, it marks someone as "one of us" not "one of them".


Ya I believe you, I guess what im thinkin is just a so-cal thing


----------

